# Beware of Arnott bag problems



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

We are experiencing problems with brand spanking new Arnott bags leaking from the mating parts of the Arnott aluminum housing itself. It's bad enough that the car will sag fully within in 10 minutes. Worse than the old leaky Audi bags!!














Watch out for leaky parts from these guys.
I believe poor quality control to be the culprit. 300 is a good price for these replacement bags, but not so when you spend another 300 to put these in only to have to remove them and get them replaced/repaired!!































_Modified by vwtoys at 10:05 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Beware of Arnott bag problems (vwtoys)*

It seems that the spin-on lower aluminum housing was loose from the factory. So lube and re-tighten the lower housing prior to installation. The designer should have put some thought into securing/torquing the lower housing to a spec. It seems that it's hand tightened.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

ok thanks for the heads up


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I just bought a set of front springs. Are you still seeing this problem?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Beware of Arnott bag problems (vwtoys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoys* »_It seems that the spin-on lower aluminum housing was loose from the factory. So lube and re-tighten the lower housing prior to installation. The designer should have put some thought into securing/torquing the lower housing to a spec. It seems that it's hand tightened.

Why not use Teflon paste instead of lube then?
I'm ordering a pair of rears right now....f_u_cking Money Pit is spending money that should be going into a wideband setup for my Dub http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beware of Arnott bag problems (vwtoys)*

I just installed a set of front springs and am noticing slow inflation rates. Could you be more specific about the lower housing needing to be tightened? I didn't notice anyting that looked like it could be tightened. I spent the better part of my Sunday installing these things and don't want to do it again just for fun


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Rears are much worse to change.
I think he was talking about the rears, nothing screws together on the fronts, but the fronts have a"cap" sort of thing that screws on. My Arnott rears should be in the mail, so I'll snap some pics when they show up.


----------

